# USB Port Shortage



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Mrs. yustr has a new iMac and the only design flaw I've seen is a shortage of USB ports (and putting them on the back was just plain dumb.) I've tried a kensington 1-into-4 USB 2 expander but cannot get certain devices to work (they work fine when hooked up directly). Either they aren't recognized or, in the case of her external HD, say that they're drawing too much voltage and are being shutdown.

Anyone have an expander that works?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I believe what you need is a powered USB hub instead of an expander or splitter. Typically, when you get the drawing too much power so shutting down error, then a powered hub will fix that error. Also, most devices that work in the PC port but not the splitter, will work fine in a powered hub. The main thing is to look at the instruction manuals of the devices and see if they say not to plug them into a hub.


----------



## MacJoe (Nov 22, 2008)

I also have a brand new Imac, and I also needed more USB ports than are already on the computer. I use various peripherals with my mac. So I bought a 4 port USB hub made by Targus. The model number is "PA055". It works very well for me. I have had no problems connecting anything through it. It does not use a separate power adapter, but draws its power directly from the Imac. I currently have my Mighty Mouse connected to it. Other things I have connected are an external hard drive, my webcam, and my MP3 player. I have not had any problems with crashes or failures of any kind using this hub. You could also plug more hubs into the first hub, so you would have even more ports to use for as many USB devices as you want to use. I personally have not tried that, but that is what is written on the carton it came in. Each port on the hub lights up in blue when u have something connected, so u know the port and the device are functioning properly. I hope this information is of help to you.

PS: I use the aluminum wired keyboard that came with my Imac. It also has 2 USB ports on it; one at each end of the keyboard. So you don't have to rely on the USB ports on the back of the Mac only. These keyboard USB ports work just fine also.


----------

